# rifle river advice



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Hello all
Im new to the site. I have been on TSS for a while and heard about this site through there. So far I like this one better cause of more reports on east side rivers. I fish the ausable alot for steelies but need a closer river, to get my fix after work. I live in Saginaw. Ive heard the rifle river has a nice steelhead run. Can anybody help me out on some good acces spots to start at? Is a fly rod or spinning rod better? Live Bait or Flies? Are there some good gravel runs? Holes? Any info will help me! Also Im always looking for a partner to fish with! perferably an expierence one cause I have alot to learn! (but anyone is welcome). 

If you dont want to post any info on the site than email me at [email protected]

Thanks in advance!
Check your fly
Scott(riverboy)


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I'm close to you, Zilwaukee. Let's hit it sometime. I've fished there a few times. You supply the gas.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Do any good fishing for steel? Im looking for a quick trip after 3:00 pm(after work) any weekday but wednesday. I got more questions for you but not sure if you would answer on this site. so if you send me your email maybe you could answer some of my questions. Thanks alot!

Scott


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

You can be on the river in a prime location by 4:30 if you already have your stuff packed at work. Done it a bunch, especially during chin season.
Traditionally I fish the Rifle with only flies but you'll hook lots more fish with spawn. The only problem is that the suckers are going to tear up your supply of bags.
Gravel, yeah lots you just have to know where to look. do some scouting you won't have problems finding sign but after they get hit a few times the fish hide in the lumber'til dusk.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Welcome to the site RB. I can't help you out on the east side streams as I'm a westsider. I will be fishing the AuSable on the 25th as we'll be in Tawas for a few days.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

hey thanks weeze do you have any tips on spots to start out at?email me if you dont want to post on this site. I know you dont want to give out your favorite holes or runs but any info would help! are your from saginaw also? what method does you use on the rifle? Fly rod(C&D or indy) or spinning gear? What are good flies on the rifle(PM green caddis pupa, hares ear, black stones, egg sucking leeches.) Just started fly fishing for steel this year. been struggling with casting not used to having spit shot and a indicator on my leader. Im a serious dry fly fisher (come on summer- bring on the HEX) but still learnning fly fishing for steel
so any help on that subject would also be much appreciated. Thanks alot to all of you who have welcome me aboard. 

check your fly
scott


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I don't recall who I sent that email to concerning the Rifle but maybe they can send it to you so I cansave a little timetyping. If not I'll drop a couple of starter locations on Monday.
Sparrows,egg flies,ESl's and small buggers are the main flies that will produce.....Forget the hex flies and caddis larvae they son't produce.....The rifle doesn't get a hex hatch so they don't take hex flies at least in my experience.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

hey thanks for the info on flys weezer. Looks like I got some tying to do dont have any of those flies(except for the egg flies). Ladykiller sent me an email with lots of access info. hoping to give some spots a try monday after work. this weekends looks like it going to be pretty busy, not sure if im going to be able to get out, possibly sat. afternoon! This goofy weather is really discouraging though.


ckeck your fly!
Scott


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

hey weez
ESl's ? = egg sucking leeches?
Do you have a recipe for the small buggers i think i got one on the sparrow fly

Thanks
Scott


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Yeah egg sucking leeches, small buggers= #12 to #14 wolley buggers.


----------

